

Show HN: My weekend project - Uberzet - uberzet
http://uberzet.com?src=hn1

======
maqr
Dropbox is in some serious need of better permissions.

* This app will have access to your entire Dropbox.

* Please make sure you trust this app before proceeding.

There's no way that I'm going to approve of access like that.

~~~
uberzet
Yes, Uberzet has access to your entire Dropbox (as is made clear in
<http://uberzet.com/sharing-more> it doesn't access anything other than your
Public folder.

~~~
niklas_a
Still a deal breaker. I don't know who runs Uberzet or how the site is
protected against hacking.

------
Dysiode
I like the idea so I'd like to share my thought processes as I used it.

Firstly, I had a basic idea of what it probably was having heard about the
hack involving file hashes a while back.

While it gets permissions for my entire Dropbox I was aware it only interacted
with my Public folder. That's fine.

After signing up it wasn't obvious what to do next, even with the random link.
I searched for a file that's in a folder with no luck. My first random file is
one of my own. through that trial and error I figured out it only interacts
with the top-level folder.

Personally, I organize my public folder. In fact, I have a "persistent" folder
that I use to link to, to imply the links are largely non-transient. I'd love
to be able to index folders of my choosing.

If you redirected to a page to control that it would be immediately obvious
what's shared and what's not.

EDIT: As an aside, I found some pretty neat files I'd forgotten about!

~~~
uberzet
Thanks for the feedback. Yeah - it only links with the top level foler -
basically for simplicity of design. As explained here :
<http://uberzet.com/sharing-more> a possible use of folders within your Public
folders is to 'hide' files from Uberzet.

Anyway - there are obviously some pretty gaping holes in messaging and
functionality. If I have time in the future I may fix these things up. Again,
thanks for the feedback!

------
shib71
You should be explaining your value proposition on the first page. If I had
gone just by what I read there I would have assumed that Uberzet was an
alternative upload-and-get-public-link UI.

For everyone else: it is an index of the public Dropbox files of everyone who
is signed up.

~~~
chrisdroukas
It says that NOWHERE. I understand it's a weekend project, but there's
absolutely no explanation of what Überzet does on the landing page.

~~~
uberzet
From the landing Page: "What is Überzet? Überzet a new way to share and
discover files. It's built on top of your Dropbox Public folder. "

Then there is a link to <http://uberzet.com/sharing-more> \- which goes into
more detail on this.

~~~
cbabraham
I really agree with chrisdroukas, I had no idea I would be sharing my public
folder until after I'd already approved the permissions and poked around.

Also when it comes to deciding if I want to share my public folder it would be
nice if you could list what's in my public folder for me. I had to go check.

~~~
Dysiode
> Also when it comes to deciding if I want to share my public folder it would
> be nice if you could list what's in my public folder for me. I had to go
> check.

Agreed. It's shame Dropbox doesn't let you see what files you have in your
Public folder more easily. It would be great if they could some how directly
link it to a folder on your computer so you could quickly and easily manage
those files.

Ah well, such is the state of the art I guess.

~~~
uberzet
Not sure if I'm misunderstanding you here - but - ~/Dropbox/Public might be
what you're looking for?

------
cbabraham
I've manually removed the app via dropbox.com yet my public dropbox items are
still visible and downloadable.

This is really a problem since it wasn't made all that clear to me what I was
authorizing in the first place

Public dropbox folders still operate on some security through obscurity.
Previously you could access files but only if you had the link. Allowing these
items to be indexed removes that security so it should be made extremely clear
what's going on.

~~~
uberzet
I'll implement removal functionality when I have time. In the meantime you can
email the address on the contact page and I will happily remove the offending
files from uberzet.

------
sachleen
I gave it a try to figure out what it was about (as others say, this should be
explained on the main page) Pretty cool idea, but if I remove the app from my
Dropbox, will it still have an index of my public folder? It wouldn't be able
to index any new items, but I'm guessing the items in there already will
remain in your index. Is this correct?

~~~
uberzet
Yeah unfortunately that is correct. As a quick hack I couldn't really be
bothered to code up a deauth callback (in-fact I'm not even sure of Dropbox
has this).

If you email me at the Contact address I'd be happy to manually remove any
files you want removed!

------
Dysiode
Teehee. Sorting by size sorts the string size rather than the true size. At
first this leads to logical results, like 0.9GB being at the top of the
results, and then you realize that 53mb file is right next to that 53.6kb
file. Wait a second~

~~~
uberzet
Yeah I just threw in the default 'twitter bootstrap' zebra-sorted table.
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/#tables>

Again, just a weekend project so all the bells and whistles aren't really
there.

------
uberzet
__For those wishing to remove files from the index: Move the file from your
top-level Public folder into a (sub) folder within your Public folder. see
:<http://uberzet.com/sharing-more>

------
rewiter2011
very usefull!

------
google123456
crap i just crashed your server, sorry :(. I was playing with the download
system, didn't want to crash it :(.

~~~
uberzet
Interesting - I'm guessing you're they guy who uploaded 'cash.html' a link to
'donate to your startup' - then hammered it's /download GET request 1338 times
to make it the most popular file on the system.

Whilst I am at fault for exposing this as a possibility on my system - I think
it's seriously not cool to exploit a very unambitious weekend project like
this for your own financial gain.

